# Tire size - need help



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

People,

My 87 sunbird GT takes 215/R60/14 tires, and choices are very few, as you can guess. I thought of looking for say, a different height- instead of 60mm maybe go for a different height, but I dont beelieve it is possible, or even smart. Here is a link to choices:

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/sizes/results.jsp?diameter=14

Anyway, CAN one change tire size (height only)? What about the 215 width? Does that have to stay the same (as factory/stock)? 

Thanks, People.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

First of all, I would call the # on that site. They claim to have the experts. One possible problem with changing the height might be on the turns. I don't know if the tire would hit the wheel well. Also, I don't know if it would affect the speedometer.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. "height" change makes overall wheel diameter bigger. Turns=possible rub on vehicle structures
2. width change = wider tire= see above.
3. "height" change=speedo faulty reading. ODO and speedo. Improves mpg though.. 



Otherwise, you have seen them old cars rolling on giraffe tall tires, right? So sure, it can be done. Question is, do you drive straight line only and take only very small turns..


This is your tires:


https://www.tirerack.com/tires/Tire...kipOver=true&minSpeedRating=S&minLoadRating=S


On a side note... Son once had brief love with 2008 Mazdaspeed.. We bought full set of 98% tires for it for $120 from some kid that put them onto a wrong car and landed with rub on the frame. Was killer deal as Mazdaspeed tires were pricy...


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, UK- That link you found on tire rack shows 195, not the 215 that I currently have on my car! AND 70mm high, not the 60mm I have right now! Whats going on?? Did someone sell me the wrong tires years ago ?? I have a GT, not sure if that changes anything.......

Also, I am not wanting to get a BIGGER (taller tire), but perhaps even a smaller (shorter) tire. But always keeping my 14" wheels of course......


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

With a shorter tire , you are ruining the ground clearance, and will bottom out on any speed hump, and a rock in the road, or a board, can, or nearly anything at all. 

Are you sure that you want to drag adze?

Go with whatever the manufacturer designed the unit around, you will be happier. Especially if keeping the stock factory wheels. 

As for wider tires, there will be rub, and quite a lot of it, on corners, bumps, and sometimes on straight line driving, depending on how wide you go.

IMHO. 


ED


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Just chatted with tire rack, and strangely he said they had an "internal note" which states my car does take a 215/R60/14, NOT the 195/70/14. Geez- How is one supposed to know that?? "internal note"??Cmon. I would have ordered the wrong size based on their website match. 

The GT apparently makes all the difference but their search tool does not accomodate for that.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> With a shorter tire , you are ruining the ground clearance, and will bottom out on any speed hump, and a rock in the road, or a board, can, or nearly anything at all.
> 
> Are you sure that you want to drag adze?
> 
> ...


I agree, Ed. Im a stock guy- no mods. thanks.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

papereater said:


> Just chatted with tire rack, and strangely he said they had an "internal note" which states my car does take a 215/R60/14, NOT the 195/70/14. Geez- How is one supposed to know that?? "internal note"??Cmon. I would have ordered the wrong size based on their website match.
> 
> The GT apparently makes all the difference but their search tool does not accomodate for that.


Goes back to buying what the car was designed for.

Often on the door plate, on the drivers side post or door. 

ED


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

door post sticker info completely faded away. So, Im gonna go with what has been on there for 10+ years, and matches what the tire expert said.
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/Tire...4&rearWidth=255/&rearRatio=40&rearDiameter=17

Thanks, people.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

papereater said:


> .... 70mm high, not the 60mm......


 
When you read 60 on the tire code, that does not mean 60mm high. Its the ratio of sidewall height to section width.


https://www.pepboys.com/auto-care/tires/understanding-tire-markings


So the two sizes noted on post 9 are only about half an inch different in diameter. It will effect your speedometer accuracy about two percent.


.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> When you read 60 on the tire code, that does not mean 60mm high. Its the ratio of sidewall height to section width.
> 
> 
> https://www.pepboys.com/auto-care/tires/understanding-tire-markings
> ...


I didnt know that, sps. Thanks. I definetily do not to have an erroneous velocity indicator. 2% can mean a speeding ticket (which is actually a "velocitying" ticket"...lol. But maybe do not tell that to the judge, as he is a minion of "law", not physics. 

Anyway, 60 ratio is what I need.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Did you call the # on that site?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Try this link:


https://tiresize.com/calculator/


Enter your tire size and it will generate the various options including the difference in diameter (I tried your size and it showed a couple of options are equal, so no concerns with potential velocity violations). Another option would be to change the rim size - there is a calculator for that as well so you end up with the same overall diameter. Using different size rims for snow tires is not uncommon up here. The problem might be finding a different size rim matching you hub pattern.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Door plate tire sticker may be duplicated on the back of the glove box lid.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

papereater said:


> People,
> 
> My 87 sunbird GT takes 215/R60/14 tires, and choices are very few, as you can guess. I thought of looking for say, a different height- instead of 60mm maybe go for a different height, but I dont beelieve it is possible, or even smart. Here is a link to choices:
> 
> ...



Changing tire size is a science. You can change an inch or so in any direction without TOO much effect on other parts of the vehicle but going ultra wide and/or MUCH taller affects wheel alignment, scrub radius, added tram lining, speedometer, and a whole host of other things.
I put taller, wider wheels on my jeep and had to do some custom alignment, and spacing as a result.



















This size increase needed some custom caster numbers, speedo adjustment, 1.5 inch spacers (Back spaced rims), and some suspension lift.


Long story short... you can increase/decrease tire and wheel sizes but if you go too far it will cost you.


----------

